# Appli pour recadrer les photos avec taille en pixels



## lince (7 Juillet 2016)

Je viens d'acheter un iPad Pro et je cherche une appli équivalente à Aperçu que j'utilise sur mon Mac pour recadrer une photo pour des sites Internet (par exemple je veux un bandeau de 1000x300 pixels). Quelqu'un connait une appli qui fait ça ? (je ne trouve que des trucs pour faire des collages Instagram)


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2016)

Les fonctions basiques de retouche d'image incluses avec l'appareil photo intègrent le recadrage d'image, et tous les logiciels de retouche d'image proposent en général une fonction recadrage.
Par exemple, Pixelmator fait ça très bien, et plein d'autre choses, 
Surtout, durant le recadrage, il affiche taille de l'image en temps réel (en pixels ou en ce que tu veux), ce qui me semble essentiel pour toi, et ce que ne font pas tous les logiciels de retouche que j'ai testés, et en particulier celui intégré à l'appareil photo de l'iPad.
Pixelmator par Pixelmator Team
https://appsto.re/fr/lUBh3.i


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2016)

Pareil, j'utilise Pixelmator pour ce genre de traitement. C’est le plus polyvalent.


----------



## lince (7 Juillet 2016)

Je connais mais je cherche un truc plus simple, car je n'ai pas besoin de toutes ces fonctions. Je veux juste retailler les images pour mon site Internet.


----------

